# Dropbox



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

I figure most people have them by now but i wanna work on mine so if you dont have one and wanna grab some free space http://db.tt/99f39uq


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I had dropbox for awhile now but recently via twitter heard about another one called Minus,and yes there is an app in the market for it too.
I got both now

sent by my mind


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Minus has alot of potential. The only thing I dislike about it is when you share a file via a link. It completely renames the file.


----------



## w0urds (Oct 9, 2011)

You gotta love minus' 10gb off the bat.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't know if you know but if you have an email with a school (any email that ends with .edu) you get double the space from referrals. That's helped me a good bit.


----------

